# my girls new 550 grizz on 28 backs



## jbadon




----------



## IBBruin

Nice!


----------



## walker

nice is it goin to be snorked for mudstock or will she be the camera girl???


----------



## jbadon

lol no snorks just yet it only has 2 hrs on it she wants to wait a while before she does it but deffently it will be at mudstock


----------



## TX4PLAY

nice lookin' ride..


----------



## 08GreenBrute

That's a good looking grizz


----------



## Metal Man

Does the 550 seam to "handle" those tires OK? 

Looks good.


----------



## Bootlegger

I love my 28 x10 backs...


----------



## jbadon

yea surprisingly it handles them really good and that power steering makes it very easy she is very pettite and has no problems with it


----------



## walker

are those 550 fuel injected???


----------



## Polaris425

Looks really good!!


----------



## zacksbf

Nice! 
Now when she gets it nice and muddy will she get it that clean again or is that your job?


----------



## jbadon

yeah they r fuel injected and she handles her own messes pretty well


----------



## Brute650i

Nice looking bike. Does the new 550 handle anything like the 660 griz or 450 kodiak. Looking to get something in the next year and want efi and IRS.


----------



## jbadon

i never rode a 660 or any other yamaha but i can say it is way more comfortable than my brute and that powersteer is nice u never have to put a beer down :beerchug:


----------



## primetime1267

have you taken those 28's in some thick stuff yet? If so, how are they, I have been reading that some people are hatin' on the 28 backs.. Why, I have no idea, just curious as to what your thoughts are on the tires.. 

I'm in the market for some 28's.. Laws or backs... And do they run true or larger?

Looks sweet though!!!!!


----------



## jbadon

we put them in thick stuff at mud stock i have no complaints on them at all we both love the backs just in my opinion they r better in thick stuff than laws but i guess everyone has their own opinion


----------



## BuckMark

Nice looking Grizz!!!!


----------



## sookiesmacker

jbadon said:


> i never rode a 660 or any other yamaha but i can say it is way more comfortable than my brute and that powersteer is nice u never have to put a beer down :beerchug:


Nice looking ride!!
My 700's the same color.



PS. If the going gets rough, we'll just have to stop!!!! Cause I ain't puttin' my cold beer down!!!!!!:rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

sookiesmacker said:


> Nice looking ride!!
> My 700's the same color.
> 
> 
> 
> PS. If the going gets rough, we'll just have to stop!!!! Cause I ain't puttin' my cold beer down!!!!!!:rockn::rockn::rockn:


welcome back slacker. :nutkick: :rockn:


----------



## 850PoPo

Good looking Yamaha yall got sometimes I miss mine power was great I had the special edition 660 black with carbon fiber


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

thats a mean grizz, my friend has one the power steering is great. but his seems to bog bad with 26in bighorn in high.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

does it got a lift


----------



## jbadon

only 2 in and it will bog in high but in low it does really well since those pic we snorkeled it and put a swamp series and a pc3


----------



## phreebsd

She got that thing dirty yet?


----------



## jbadon

getting it dirty every chance she gets we ride just about everychance we get


----------



## onebadbruin

teamway2deep who has one out there
is it scott


----------



## sookiesmacker

Polaris425 said:


> welcome back slacker. :nutkick: :rockn:


You mean, "the slackest of the slackers"!!! LOL. Work has had me rollin' pretty hard. (I guess that's a good thing though):rockn::rockn:




Just sayin'


----------



## Guest

Hey JBADON, how those 28's measure. I have 27" Executioners and they work great, but i was a little upset when they measured only 25 3/4"!!


----------



## jbadon

man i never checked that i will post that asap for ya


----------

